# Bellaire DU Banquet 4/24/08



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

Please come join us for our 7th annual du banquet, plenty of hunts,fishing trips and gear. Live, silent auctions and tons of raffels! call Buzz 713 661 6264 or Barry 713 501 1286 for any info needed, thanks, have a cold BUD and some great food and enjoy the evening!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## duckslayer (Mar 25, 2006)

Will be there, have guner draw the tickets again, he was a good luck charm. I need a new shotgun!


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

Guner and his dad just bought two tickets, lets hope he is good luck this year!!!!! See yall at the banquet!!


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Just don't let Buzz put any raffle tickets in this year and I will come haha. He wins everything.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

*Location, location, location*

Please list the location of the Bellaire DU dinner.


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

Hey fish i won nothing last year, barry won it all. The location is 5206 bissonnet, bellaire texas, please pm for any questions and get ready for a great time.


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

Hey duck guner will be there to draw the tickets, good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

hey buzz, what time does it start?


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

Hey red doors open at 6:00pm, hope you can make it!!!!! later


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

we'll be there


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

hey red we have plenty of fishing stuff for you and beer, thanks i know both are very important to you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

You are too funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! See ya there


----------

